# 18x Age Waiver for Under 20?



## ArtInt (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi.

I know that the minimum age for an 18x contract is 20.

I have searched all over the Internet and I've found that they gave waivers to people above the maximum age, but nothing on if they give it to people below the minimum.

Some background is that I will be finishing my degree in Artifical Intelligence soon, but I will only be 17. The Army and Special Forces in particular has always been a dream of mine, and I wanted to do my time before getting involved in any development projects as they take up years, even decades.

Any information on whether or not a 17 year old can get a waiver to go 18x would be greatly apprecited.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 1, 2017)

Speaking in general and not specifically to SF but minimum age restrictions are on jobs for good reason. Could I recommend you use the 2 and a bit years to prepare for signing up when you're 20?


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 1, 2017)

I got one in 2005. Get an option 40 contract, go SF once you grow up.


----------

